# Volcom snowboards, How do i get one



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Were you at Northstar?


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

And to answer your question - no you cannot buy that board from any retailers or directly from Volcom. They have a few different limited runs and I hear they're pretty wicked. Chase the guy down and offer him cash.


----------



## spanishflow24 (Oct 24, 2011)

There was a guy selling him volcom board on craigslist in Denver but its not there anymore


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I saw a pro riding one in a vid taped at bear I think it was. It was on tripodjeff's channel. I didn't know volcom made boards.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

They're made by Signal. Save yourself the money and just buy a Signal board instead. But if you must have one, that will be $700

Results for Snow:Boards:Mens:Volcom


----------



## zbomb (Nov 6, 2011)

I did'nt pay that much for either of mine As to how to get them. Volcom sends some to shops for promos and what not, call some up and ask what you need to do to get your hands on one.

They are made by Signal, but the shapes and construction are different from Signals line, how do I know, Signal told me.


----------



## yimingration (Sep 30, 2009)

Volcom only makes board for their pro-riders, like GIGi and Tyler Flanagan


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Zbomb, How are your boards. Are they as good as they look


----------



## zbomb (Nov 6, 2011)

Only ridden the bizzario, it's awesome, little softer than my trice... it's what I ride when I need a little camber in my life. 

Likes to ride fast, spray people sitting down in the middle of the hill and look good while doing it.

The bizarrio is a 57, yellow board is a 58....when I bought yellow one from a kid who needed cash he told me it was a 52 which meant it was going to be display only, when I got it, turned out to be 58 which means I'll shred it couple times this year. Both are camber and relitively stiff.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They're the Park shape with triax and the thicker plastic topsheet of the Volcoms makes them even still a bit stiffer in addition the triax.

The Pipes I belive are just OG's with that same plastic topsheet.


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Is anybody willing to give up their beloved Volcom snowboard:dunno:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Why do you want one soo bad?


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

I am a bit of a fan boy of Volcom and Gigi. They also look soooooooooo good. I also like the idea of being unique on the mountain.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I will ride a stupid Lamar if it can make me do a McTwist or a Rodeo.. Fuck the Volcom snowboard.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

earl_je said:


> I will ride a stupid Lamar if it can make me do a McTwist or a Rodeo.. Fuck the Volcom snowboard.


hell, just a halfway good looking method would suffice.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

hrm who would've thought that little lines all over the place would look so good.

maybe snowboard designers should re-take some geometry classes


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Unique? Mixed Signals | Signal Snowboards

There ya go. Be unique. Pick sidewalls, tip fill, base colors, graphics (including a few non productions), and then you even get to ride a board style you actually want to instead of only stiff camber.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Unique? Mixed Signals | Signal Snowboards
> 
> There ya go. Be unique. Pick sidewalls, tip fill, base colors, graphics (including a few non productions), and then you even get to ride a board style you actually want to instead of only stiff camber.


:thumbsup: That's sick.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow that really is cool. I might just go with signal for my next board.  Riding a Capita Horrorscope and I love it.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Unique? Mixed Signals | Signal Snowboards
> 
> There ya go. Be unique. Pick sidewalls, tip fill, base colors, graphics (including a few non productions), and then you even get to ride a board style you actually want to instead of only stiff camber.



THAT IS FUCKING COOL


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

xDOTY said:


> Wow that really is cool. I might just go with signal for my next board.  Riding a Capita Horrorscope and I love it.


I like the rocker light way better, just an fyi for your next buy.


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow... I love it. Which signal board would you recommend. Im intermediate and ride everything. I have looking at the Park Flat 152. I also love all of their ETT vids


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well the Omni is the quiver killer of the lineup. I love it. The original camrock.

If you're more park focused than anything then yeah a Park Flat would be rad.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I wonder if the snowboard industry will be moving to "custom, design it yourself snowboards" like what running shoes, sunglasses and stuff like those are nowadays.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

It would be an awesome idea but that just means higher prices for the shred stick than we are already paying.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

NinjaSteez said:


> It would be an awesome idea but that just means higher prices for the shred stick than we are already paying.


nah, their already marketing the boards much higher than production costs. the most expensive part would be the graphics, seeing as they would have to create a new template/get an artist to paint a new design on each one.

honestly, i would love just a plain graphite grey snowboard.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Beschatten said:


> nah, their already marketing the boards much higher than production costs.


They do that to maximize margins. Profit Margins is what makes or breaks companies. I would expect if companies were to offer customizable designs they would increase the prices to match the margins their Annual Operating Plan calls out for. But HUGE kudos to a company that would be willing to reduce their margins for the sake of the riders (customers)...however that would most likely be a rare occurrence.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

EC99SS said:


> They do that to maximize margins. Profit Margins is what makes or breaks companies. I would expect if companies were to offer customizable designs they would increase the prices to match the margins their Annual Operating Plan calls out for. But HUGE kudos to a company that would be willing to reduce their margins for the sake of the riders (customers)...however that would most likely be a rare occurrence.


I think signal is as close to customizing as it gets. And for only 480 bucks? thats a banger right there.

I'll take a board from them just to support this.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Beschatten said:


> I think signal is as close to customizing as it gets. And for only 480 bucks? thats a banger right there.
> 
> I'll take a board from them just to support this.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Beschatten said:


> I think signal is as close to customizing as it gets. And for only 480 bucks? thats a banger right there.
> 
> I'll take a board from them just to support this.


Hm, I was quoted at $600 when I did it a few days ago.


----------



## Austbw (Feb 5, 2013)

df_321 said:


> Is anybody willing to give up their beloved Volcom snowboard:dunno:


I have a yellow freestyle 154cm volcom still in bag for sale.


----------



## Taylor24 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Looking to buy a volcom snowboard*

I want to buy a volcom snowboard if your selling one please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Razorfish (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a bizarrio 152 new in bag if anyone's interested just send me a message


----------

